# Solved: how do I get rid of a generic pup?



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

Just renewed my McAfee today, and ran a virus scan. Thought PC was rid of any virus, and just found this. McAfee cannot get rid of it. 
PUP
Generic PUP.a
Cannot be completely removed
Filename: C:\Documents & Settings\AM\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4E2G5HE2\POPCAPLOADER1[1].cab

Here is a HJT

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 01:15:40, on 28/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logishrd\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MBK\MBackMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\LComMgr\LVComSX.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\AMANDA~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\clclean.0001
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6028\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MBK\McAfeeDataBackup.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6028\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LQCVFX\COCIManager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcshell.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Amanda Miles\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tiscali.co.uk/broadband
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6028\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6028\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBMon] Rundll32 CTMBHA.DLL,MBMon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MskAgentexe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCommunicationsManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechQuickCamRibbon] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\QuickCam10\QuickCam10.exe" /hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\LComMgr\LVComSX.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6028\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Backup] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MBK\McAfeeDataBackup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBkLogOnHook] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MBK\LogOnHook.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SetDefaultMIDI] MIDIDef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: DSLMON.lnk = C:\Program Files\SAGEM\SAGEM [email protected] 800-840\dslmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0B79F48A-E8D6-11DB-9283-E25056D89593} (F-Secure Online Scanner 3.1) - http://support.f-secure.com/ols/fscax.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1167942880392
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/luxr/default/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D54160C3-DB7B-4534-9B65-190EE4A9C7F7} (SproutLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/feed/default/SproutLauncher.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{044100EF-AF25-49B7-B709-B891BDC9C9AE}: NameServer = 212.139.132.4 212.139.132.5
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{044100EF-AF25-49B7-B709-B891BDC9C9AE}: NameServer = 212.139.132.4 212.139.132.5
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6028\SiteAdv.dll
O18 - Filter: application/x-internet-signup - {A173B69A-1F9B-4823-9FDA-412F641E65D6} - C:\Program Files\Tiscali\Tiscali Internet\dlls\tiscalifilter.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Labs Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Intel® Quick Resume Technology Drivers (ELService) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\IntelDH\Intel(R) Quick Resume Technology\ELService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logishrd\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: MBackMonitor - McAfee - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MBK\MBackMonitor.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6028\SAService.exe

Please can someone help.

Cheers,
Airmiles


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Close all browser windows.... including this one! 

Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". 

Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK.

Empty your recycle bin.


----------



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

Thank you that got rid of it. 
Just one thing though.. could you perhaps explain why from time to time all my desktop icons either partly disappear or completely disappear? Sometimes if an msn message box is open, covering the icons on my desktop, and then I move the msn message box to another spot, the icons beneath are partly missing or have disappeared. Why is that happening?  
Cheers,
Airmiles


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You just need to refresh the desktop to fix them.


----------



## Airmiles (May 13, 2007)

ok thanks.

I know this website and the people on it are against downloading mp3's... but is there a website that is safe?? Is limewire safe? It says so on Cnet downloads.. but is it? You are the experts.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't use or recommend the use of any P2P programs. If you want legal music downloads ask the question in All Other Software. Sorry I don't download music so I have no idea where to send you.


----------

